# Do Breitling quartz watches tick or sweep?



## Surf_Rider (Oct 30, 2011)

Does the second hand tick like most quartz watches, or sweep ilke an automatic?


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

All the ones I've seen 'tick'.


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

My three day old (to me) Airwolf Raven ticks. Now, if only I can figure out why my hour and minute hands stop at somepoint through the night...


----------



## amnesia (Aug 2, 2006)

Another 'ticker' here...


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

The only current quartz Breitling that doesn't tick, as far as I know, is the Aerospace (and the Emergency to the extent it is still available). They don't have second hands.


----------



## Iphonedocta (Jul 6, 2021)

Surf_Rider said:


> Does the second hand tick like most quartz watches, or sweep ilke an automatic?


The Brietling Sextant Meccaquartz and straight Quartz watches sweep cleanly. Very nice watches but they only come in 36mm midsize. Cool and undervalued watches.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Iphonedocta said:


> The Brietling Sextant Meccaquartz and straight Quartz watches sweep cleanly. Very nice watches but they only come in 36mm midsize. Cool and undervalued watches.


Straight Quartz watches? Which models?


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Interesting first post there...


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

HAHA! Throwin it back almost a decade!


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

Eh.. an ancient thread still has something to offer if its done thoughtfully.. and sparingly.. Caliber 69.. I really wanted one back in the day but never saw one on the market that the budget could cover at the time..


----------



## NL-USA (Jul 4, 2008)

SnapIT said:


> Eh.. an ancient thread still has something to offer if its done thoughtfully.. and sparingly.. Caliber 69.. I really wanted one back in the day but never saw one on the market that the budget could cover at the time..


That is absolutely gorgeous and rare.


----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

This old girl ticks, but she's been doing it for 25 years and I kinda like it.


----------

